# التيرموستات يابش مهندس



## commander 15 (5 مارس 2009)

في احد المواضيع ذكر الباش مهندس محمد لبيب موضوع الترموستات( hermostat ) بطريق غير مباشر وقال( الغاء الترموستات في المحرك خطأ ) 
نطرح الموضوع امام الجميع لإبداء رأيهم ونتسائل
1-ما فائدة الترموستات للمحرك:81:
2-كيف يعمل الترموستات
3-هل الترموستات يمنع ماء اللديتر من الدخول الى المحرك ام يمنع ماء المحرك من الدخول الى اللديتر
4-هل تنصح بحدفه ام تنصح ببقائه ولماذا:18:
المضوع للجميع لابداء رأيهم الشخصي والشخصي فقط
والشكر مقدما لأصحاب المشاركات البناءه:7:


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (6 مارس 2009)

1- الثرموستات يقوم بالتنظيم الذاتي لدرجة حرارة المحرك عند المستوى المطلوب للحصول علي أفضل اداء للمحرك
2- هناك انواع من المنظمات الحرارية Thermostats):
- Bi-metallic thermostat 
- Bellows-type thermostat
Wax-pallet thermostat
- والاكثر شيوعا هو النوع الاخير 
3- دورة التبريد تكون دورة كاملة عندما تدفع مضخة الماء ، ماء المبرد (Radiator )الى مجاري وفراغات الماء فى المحرك ليخرج الماء بعد دورته في المحرك الى المبرد مرة ثانية ليقوم بدورته السابقة ، حتى اذا انخفضت درجة الحرارة للدرجة المطلوبة ، يغلق الترموستات(الموجود في رأس الاسطوانات ) الطريق من المحرك الى المبرد ، وتصبح دورة الماء دورة قصيرة من المحرك الى مضخة الماء الى المحرك ، حتي اذا ارتفعت درجة الحرارة الى الدرجة القياسية (90 درجة مئوية فى الاغلب ) عاد الترموستات للفتح ليسمح بمرور الماء من المحرك الى المبرد الى المضخة وهكذا تستمر هذه العملية ويكون معدل دوران الماء في النظام من 7- 12 مرة في الدقيقة أو من 3-4 لتر/دقيقة لكل حصان ، وسرعة الماء خلال مجارى المحرك ورأس الاسطوانات لا تزيد عن 1 متر/ثانية ، الضغط عند مخرج المضخة = من 0.5 -1.5 كجم/سم2 - سرعة الماء عند مدخل المضخة لا يزيد عن 2.5-3 م/ثانية، القدرة المستهلكة في تشغيل المضخة = 0.5- 1% من قدرة المحرك 

4 - ينصح بالاحتفاظ بالثرموستات للاسباب التالية :
- ازالة الثرموستات يؤدى الى زيادة فترة التسخين مما يؤدى الى التآكل فيى اسطوانات المحرك.
- ازالته تجعل المحرك يعمل في درجات حرارة منخفضة بشكل دائم ، مما يقلل من بخر البنزين ، مما يؤدى الى رداءة الخليط والحريق .
- ضعف البخر يؤدى الى وجود قطرات سائلة من البنزين داخل الاسطوانات فتؤدى الى تآكل(نقر) في الاسطوانات من ناحية ، ثم يحدث بعض التسرب الى حوض الزيت مما يغير من خصائص زيت التزييت تدريجيا .
- ازالته تؤدى الى انخفاض درجة حرارة اسطح الاسطوانات عند النقطة الحرجة وهى 140 درجة مئوية والتى يحدث عندها التآكل الكيميائي .
- الاحتفاظ بالثرموستات يقلل التآكل في الاسطوانات الي النصف مما يعنى عمر أطول للمحرك .


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (6 مارس 2009)

اجابه واضحه وممتازة انا كنت هجاوب ع السؤال لكن كانت الاجابه مش هتاخد شكل الاجابه دي خالص
فعلا حضرتك وضحت الموضوع بدرجه امتياز
جزاك الله كل خير

بس ممكن نضيف انه مهم (الثرموستات) في بلد زي مصر لان درجه الحرارة بتتغير تغير واضح طول النهار 
لكن مثلا في المانيا واي بلد فيها درجه الحرارة منخفضه يتم العمل ع الدورة القصيرة لانه احيانا نحتاج الي رفع درجه حراره المحرك للوصول الي البخر لان درجه الحراره في هذه البلدان منخفضه جدا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخي أحمد الغرباوى علي منح اجابتي تقدير الامتياز واتشرف بذلك ، ويسعدني انك وجدت فيما قدمته فائدة ما ، بارك الله فيك ونفعنا بك .


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (6 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكراً لك commander على المواضيع الجميله 
شكرا للزميل A.mak على الشرح الوافي لكن احب ان اضيف ملاحظه وهي:-

في فصل الصيف حيث ارتفاع درجة الحرارة في مناطقنا العربيه وخاصتاً الجزيره العربيه وحسب خبره عمليه

ان ازالة الثرمو ستات يكاد يكون واجباً وذلك بسبب ارتفاع درجة الحراره كما ذكرت فعند توقف الثرموستات 

عن العمل لأي سبب من الاسباب يؤدي لأرتفاع كبير ومفاجيء في درجة الحراره يؤدي الى تلف المحرك 

بسرعه كبيره ولايمكن السيطره علي تبريده .

ننصح بأزالة الثرموستات صيفا واعادته بعد ذلك في ظل قطع الغيار التجارية التي لايمكن الوثوق بها.


----------



## mostafa zaki (6 مارس 2009)

thnx all 4 this variable information


----------



## commander 15 (6 مارس 2009)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> اجابه واضحه وممتازة انا كنت هجاوب ع السؤال لكن كانت الاجابه مش هتاخد شكل الاجابه دي خالص
> فعلا حضرتك وضحت الموضوع بدرجه امتياز
> جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> ...


 
صراحة لم تبقوا لي شيء اقوله ولكن من الاستاذ احمد احتاج توضيح 
هو مهم في في بلد زي مصر طيب في بلد زي المانيا الباردة تنصح بإيه
والشكر للجميع على التفاعل


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 مارس 2009)

الف شكر اخوانــــــــــــــــى


----------



## commander 15 (6 مارس 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> الف شكر اخوانــــــــــــــــى


 
ما شاء الله عليك ياعقاب 
الشكر لك اخي على مشاركتك وكلمة اخواني الجميلة


----------



## فراس عبد علي عباس (6 مارس 2009)

*شكر وامتنان*

نشكر ك علئ هذه الطريقة المبسطة في الشرح والتي بينت فيها باختصار ما يطول شرحة عادة وفقك الله وبارك في جهود كل اخوتنا.


----------



## commander 15 (6 مارس 2009)

فراس عبد علي عباس قال:


> نشكر ك علئ هذه الطريقة المبسطة في الشرح والتي بينت فيها باختصار ما يطول شرحة عادة وفقك الله وبارك في جهود كل اخوتنا.


وانا بدوري اشكر الاخ a-mak على شرحه الجميل الذي لاقى استحسان:7: الجميع 
ونشكرك:56: اخي فراس على مشاركتك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 مارس 2009)

الشكر للاخوان جميعا على التعليقات والمشاركات المفيدة ، والشكر الخاص لك أخي ( commander15) لطرحك موضوعات ثرية ،مع وافر التحية للجميع .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

اكبر مصيبةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة هى حذف الثرموستات ممكن تضيع المحرك بالكامل
ولكن ما الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الحل اليكم هووووو...................


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

ركزو بالصورة السابقةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة كويس قبل الشرح الموضوع يحتاج كثير من الاعداد


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 مارس 2009)

أخي محمود جمال ، ركزنا وما زلنا نركز في الصورة ، والصورة كما تعلم بسيطة ، فيمكنك مشكورا بدأ الشرح ، فقد وصلت الى مبتغاك من التشويق ، فهلا بدأت شرح فكرتك ، وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## حسن الأديب (9 مارس 2009)

كلام صحيح 
جهد طيب
وأود أن أضيف معلومة بسيطة هي أنه من الممكن أن يتوضع الترموستات على خط السحب من المبرد أو على خط الدفع


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (9 مارس 2009)

الاخ الفاضل حسن الاديب 
هلا شرحت فكرتك بعض الشيء ، فهي غامضة بعض الشيئ بالنسبة لي ، وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (9 مارس 2009)

تسلم شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 مارس 2009)

اية التفاعل الرائع دة ********************* بجد حاجة عظيمة جدا

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 مارس 2009)

وارجو من الاخ المهندس محمود جمال توضيح الشرح بصورة مبسطة وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (9 مارس 2009)

اين انتمممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (9 مارس 2009)

احد المتخصصيين فى المجال قالى لى من اللممكن ان تضع الثرموستات فى مياة وعندما تصل درجة الحرارة الى 83 درجة تعوردة بين فتحة الثرموستات بحيث تجعل المسافة اللى بتفتحها الثرموستات 10مم بدلا من سبعة 
اخوتى الموضوع يحتاج الى صور سوف اوافيكم بها فى اقرب فرصة لانىها ليست معى الآن


----------



## م.محمود جمال (9 مارس 2009)

وردة مسافة اتكبير فتحة الثرموستات


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور علي المجهود العظيم


----------



## ahmedxquria (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## ahmedxquria (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكر*



اسامة القاسى قال:


> وارجو من الاخ المهندس محمود جمال توضيح الشرح بصورة مبسطة وجزاك اللة خيرا




اشكر اخي اسامة على هذا التوقيع الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييل:80:


----------



## ahmedxquria (6 نوفمبر 2010)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> احد المتخصصيين فى المجال قالى لى من اللممكن ان تضع الثرموستات فى مياة وعندما تصل درجة الحرارة الى 83 درجة تعوردة بين فتحة الثرموستات بحيث تجعل المسافة اللى بتفتحها الثرموستات 10مم بدلا من سبعة
> اخوتى الموضوع يحتاج الى صور سوف اوافيكم بها فى اقرب فرصة لانىها ليست معى الآن





شكر خااااااااااص لاخي م.محمود جمال :80:
جزاك الله ...............................................:34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34:
:34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34:


----------



## ميادة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع رائع جدا الثرموستات مهم جدا وخصوصا في البلدان البارده


----------



## أبوأحسان (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... موضوع جميل ومفيد


----------



## walid20 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك لله فيك .....


----------



## cdkareem (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد الواحد قرب يجنن من الصنايعية بتوع مصر ، كذا صانيعى أسأله على موضوع الترموستات دى وانى عايز اركبها يقولى دى اكبر غلطة ممكن تعمله ،وحضرتكم هنا بتقولوا لازم تركب وانا مقتنع جدا بكده ، طيب ايه الحل اخطف صانعيى واخليها يركبها غصب عنه ؟


----------



## فرغلي (16 ديسمبر 2010)

إخواني أعضاء المنتدى الاعزاء - أخي العزيز cdkareem
من خلال هذه المداخلة أود ان أؤكد لحضراتكم أن كلاً من الطرفين على صواب ولكن حسب توصيف خاص لمرجعية المعلومات لكلاهما...
الصنايعية بيقولوا لحضرتك تركيب الثرموستات اكبر غلطه ويجب الا تركب الثرموستات 
والساده اعضاء المنتدى الموقرون بيقولوا يجب تركيب الثرموستات وعدم تركيبه يشكل خطورة قصوى على أجزاء المحرك وعلى اداء المحرك
مبدئياً وبعيداً عن اي علوم تقنية هناك قاعدة مسلم بها وامور قد اتفق عليها كل الجمهور المشارك بان كل جزء تم تصميمه وتركيبه في السيارة من قبل صانع السيارة قد تكلف اموال ووقت وجهود لذلك يجب الإلتزام بالحفاظ عليه في احسن صورة وافضل أداء واي تغيير أو الغاء لتلك الاجزاء يعد عمل ضار ويشكل خطراً ومجازفة ذات عواقب ضارة وتؤدي الى تلف الاجزاء الاخرى 
ولكن وجهة نظر الصنايعي بان الثرموستات قد يتلف ويمنع ( Coolant ) - سائل تبريد المحرك من الوصول الى (Radiator ) - الرادياتير وللاسف هذا الإعتقاد صحيح من وجهة نظر الصنايعي ويشاهده كثيراً من خلال السيارات التي يقوم بإصلاح ( Cylinder head ) - رأس الإسطوانة - وش السلندر - وبالفعل يحدث إحتراق أو تلف بعض (Cylinder head gasket ) - جاسكيت راس الإسطوانة - جوان وش السلندر بسبب عدم فتح الثرموستات وعدم وصول سائل تبريد المحرك الى الرادياتير وعدم تبريد ودوران سائل تبريد المحرك .. ولكن أقول لهذا الصنايعي أن ما شاهده صحيح ولكن إعتقاده خطأ وتقديره وتشخيصه لاسباب المشكلة خطأ فالثرموستات برئ من تلك الأعطال وهو ضحية وليس جاني .. فالصنايعي المثقف بالعلوم التقنية يعلم ان من اسباب تلف الثرموستات هو التقادم لسائل تبريد المحرك وكذلك تقادم الثرموستات ووصدأ وانسداد الرادياتيروعدم الإلتزام بجدول الصيانة الدورية وعدم الإهتمام بتبديل الثرموستات أو سائل تبريد المحرك أو تنظيف وتسليك الرادياتير في الموعد المحدد في جداول الصيانة ييتسبب في أعطال من شانها أن تؤدي الى كسر راس المحرك او جسم المحرك.. وهنا نستخلص أن قول الصنايعي الغير مثقف صحيح ولكن تشخيصه خطأ وإعتقاده خطأ .. وذلك بسبب عدم علمه التام بالعلوم التقنية الخاصة بالسيارات .. والقول الثاني للافاضل اعضاء المنتدى الاعزاء .. يجب الإلتزام بتركيب الثرموستات ..هذا القول صحيح ويجب بالفعل العمل به والحرص على الكشف الدوري على منظومة التبريد حتى لا يكون الثرموستات ضحية الإهمال في مواعيد الصيانة ونلقي باللوم عليه بالرغم من أن الجاني الحقيقي هو مستخدم السيارة لانه اهمل في الصيانة والمراقبة والمتابعة التي يجب الإلتزام بها لضمان السلامة والكفاءة والاداء الجيد للسيارة 
وأقول ايضاً انه قد يمكننا الغاء الثرموستات المثبت في رأس المحرك لفترة مؤقتة ( هذا فقط للنوع ذو المدخل الواحد والمخرج الواحد ) ولكن لا يمكن ولا يجب الغاء الثرموستات ذو المدخل الواحد ومخرجين لان ذلك سيمنع وصول كل سائل التبريد الى الرادياتير وسيؤدي الى احتراق جاسكيت راس المحرك بل قد يؤدي الى شرخ راس المحرك ودخول سائل التبريد لغرف الإحتراق وإختلاط سائل التبريد والزيت و يمكننا تناول شرح منظومة التبريد في المستقبل القريب إن شاء الله.. هذا رأيي من خلال معلوماتي وخبراتي وقد يختلف معي آخرين والباب مفتوح لإبداء الراي وأتقبل الراي الآخر والنقد والتصحيح ..ونشكركم للتفاعل والتواصل


----------



## cdkareem (16 ديسمبر 2010)

فرغلي قال:


> إخواني أعضاء المنتدى الاعزاء - أخي العزيز cdkareem
> من خلال هذه المداخلة أود ان أؤكد لحضراتكم أن كلاً من الطرفين على صواب ولكن حسب توصيف خاص لمرجعية المعلومات لكلاهما...
> الصنايعية بيقولوا لحضرتك تركيب الثرموستات اكبر غلطه ويجب الا تركب الثرموستات
> والساده اعضاء المنتدى الموقرون بيقولوا يجب تركيب الثرموستات وعدم تركيبه يشكل خطورة قصوى على أجزاء المحرك وعلى اداء المحرك
> ...


 

الف شكر لحضرتك على الشرح البسيط ده ، وان شاء الله هروح بكرة اركب الترموستات لأن فعلاً فى الشتا العربية بتاخد وقت كبير علشان تسخن 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## فرغلي (16 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجح فحص الثرموستات قبل التركيب وذلك بتعليق الثرمستات بقطعة من السلك .. ثم غمس الثرموستات في دورق ماء يغلي ويكون به ثرمومتر لقياس درجة حرارة الماء .. ومراقبة الثرموستات وعند وصول حرارة الماء للدرجة التي سيفتح فيها الثرموستات وبعد دقيقة تقريباً يجب ان يفتح صمام الثرموستات الخاص بمرور الماء .. في حالة الإستجابة والفتح بسرعة يكون الثرموستات صالح .. وفي حالة عدم الفتح او التاخير في الفتح لاكثر من دقيقتين بعد ارتفاع درجة حرارة الماء يكون الثرموستات تالف او غير صالح للتركيب


----------



## نوبل2000 (29 يوليو 2012)

بارك اللة فيكم جميعا والف شكر على الافادة


----------



## awad ahmed idriss (2 أغسطس 2012)

حفظكم الله اخوتى من كل البلاد العربيه وانتم تنثرون عبير علمكم الفواح عن الثيرموستات ولم يكن هنالك ما يقال الا وقيل احب اضيف طريقة عمل الثيرموستات تحددها الماده الشمعيه الموجوده داخل الثيرموستات فهى تنصهر فى درجة حراره معينه وهى الدرجه التى يجب ان يصل اليها المحرك فى بداية التشغيل وهنا يسمح للماء بالمرور لذلك فان عمليات الاختبار تتم بواسطة المياه الساخنه ذات الدرجه المعينه والتى يتم وضع الثيرموستات داخلها وملاحظة عمليه الانصهار التى تتوقف عليها جودة الثيرموستات اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت اخوتى الاعزاء مع خالص تحياتى واشواقى للجميع
*

*


----------



## commander 15 (14 أغسطس 2012)

كل الحب والتقدير للاخوة المهندسين وكل من شارك في الموضوع 
ورمضان مبارك على الجميع ]


----------



## rasmi (20 أغسطس 2012)

عندي تعقيب بسيط مختصر........في حالة إذا أردنا زيادة معدل التبريد بإزالة الثرموستات فيجب أن نغلق الخط من وش السلندر للطلمبة حتى نجبر الماء للدخول للردياتير(لو حد عايز شرح مفصل أنا تحت أمره) و إلا من الممكن أن يسخن المحرك و ترتفع درجة حرارتة

التعقيب الثاني....طبعا كلنا عارفين إن الحمض يتكون عند درجة حرارة 75 فلو التبريد وصل لهذه الدرجة فسوف يتكون الحمض و الذي بدورة يعمل ع تأكل المعدن لذلك لا يحبذ ال overcooling


----------



## awad ahmed idriss (22 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الذى يضيف الكثير من المعارف التى ننشغل عنها بمجريات الحياه اليوميه والشكر لكم عيد مبارك عليكم


----------

